# Any guesses I'm 12+3 *FINDING OUT TOMORROW **



## Kerrieann

[/attach]


----------



## Kerrieann




----------



## Ellivort

My guess is girl!


----------



## Kerrieann

Ellivort said:


> My guess is girl!

Hi! What makes you say that? Wondering if people go by nub or skull or pure guess lol x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Incomplete nub maybe? but going to lean girl from a lack of any obvious boy stacking, not a confident guess though :)


----------



## lau86

Initially I thought girl from pic one but pic two is blue for me, going with :blue:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Kerrieann

I have 4 boys already so a pink would be lovely! I'm convinced it's a boy though &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Blue, I think there may be stacking in the second picture, not the clearest but definitely looks like there's something there :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Just seen your last post, hope my guess is wrong and you get a girl :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Any other guesses??


----------



## Jbree

Girl


----------



## Kerrieann

Any more guesses?? I find out on the 27th!


----------



## loub127

I think boy, just because it reminds me of my sons scan pic x


----------



## DobbyForever

Pic one made me think girl but pic two made me think boy sorry! Not helpful


----------



## Kerrieann

Thanks ladies


----------



## Maggie0901

Girl


----------



## Maggie0901

Girl


----------



## Kerrieann

5 days until I find out! I'm thinking boy now!


----------



## Jackers0825

I'm leaning more towards boy


----------



## justplay91

I'm guessing boy.


----------



## CeriB

First pic makes me think :pink: based on the end of the spine angle. I'm no expert, just a bit of a gut guess! Good luck!


----------



## Kerrieann

Any more guesses, I find out at 6pm tomorrow!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## Dollybird

I thought girl in first pic but second the nub is more :blue: so I really don't know! Xx


----------



## Kerrieann

I'm team blue AGAIN lol &#55357;&#56473;


----------



## littlebabyboy

congrats on your blue bump! i was going to guess girl as the nub looked girly!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

